# Snow plowing



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I bought a 2001 Artic Cat this summer with a snowplow blade. I haven't used it this winter(my kid has once) until today. Really it was over kill, to plow this 2 inches of powder. Actually I did the whole streets sidewalk in 3 minutes....I was wondering how much snow will these things shove?

I bought it so when I ever get this house built in Emmet county, I would have something to move around feet of snow they get in the area. Besides just having it for general work around my property.


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

I have a yamaha 660 and I haven't seen any snow I couldn't plow. I think I'll go plow right now, it's the only yard work I like!


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

hey gimbos i have a 250 arctic cat 4wd/2wd with a 56' blade on it will push alot of snow around 18' with no problem.i was surprised when i first got mine how muck snow it will push you will have no problem pushing snow with it.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I just wish I could get it started....I've been messing with the thing off and on all day today, after not starting it for a couple of weeks. I would of used it to move this little taste of snow we got lastnight.


----------



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

Quite a few of the new four wheelers have primer buttons torwards the bottom of the carbs. Usualy after setting for some time a few pushes of the button will make her fire right up. You may need to put in a new plug to I've seen plugs that show a little spark but evidently its not enough to fire.


----------

